# How easy is it to "Register" a SD?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Don't know how long it will stay up but to go along with the posts that I have already made about on-line "Service Dog Registries" ....

The owner of this horse does in fact have a SD but got into a discussion of how easy it is for people to fake having a SD. So the next time you read a newspaper article or hear on the news about a REGISTERED SD or someone flashing their OFFICIAL Service Dog ID -- please keep this in mind. 

Her case in point was that it took her less than 5 min. to have her horse registered on-line as a Service Dog. Where it asked for breed she put in "Thoroughbred". She submitted a picture of her horse along with the required on-line application and received back further info on how to purchase official ID, patches and a certificate for her now registered SD.

You searched for OTTB Lov - Service Dog Registration Of America


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The above shows the horse as being registered with the Service Dog Registration of America (SDRA). 


This same horse was also registered with The United States Service Dog Registry (USSDR). The horse is Registry ID#: 1381293673. (Picture and info not shown at this time.)

USSDR Lookup


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Registry into an on-line SD registration does not make a SD. A successful SD comes from first picking a dog with the proper temperament, health and work ethic for the job and then a follow through of intense training and handling. Each step from Candidate to In-Training to working Service Dog must come with proper and honest evaluations.

The following series of events is an example of some of the concerns in the SD world. Each such final outcomes also can very well damage the status position of owner trained SDs. 


Midland Woman Claims Business Asked Her To Leave Because of Service Dog 9/30/13
Matt Rist
CBS 7 News
[email protected]
September 30, 2013

"A Midland woman with disabilities says a shopping trip went terribly wrong when a store employee told her to leave because of her medically prescribed service dog. She feels she was a victim of discrimination. But the store says they threw her out because she was being confrontational."

There is a video included. Video shows an on-line registry patch on vest. Video also shows handler showing on-line registry ID. 

CBS 7 - Your Eye on West Texas



A Service Dog, A Bite and a Denial 10/17/13
Matt Rist
CBS 7 News
[email protected]
October 17, 2013

"MIDLAND-CBS7 told you weeks ago about Misty Barton, who claimed she and her dog were wrongfully thrown out of a store.

Now the dog is under fire after he bit someone. Now CBS 7 is looking into just how well service dogs are trained."

Article picture shows an on-line registry patch on vest.

CBS 7 - Your Eye on West Texas


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Either this incidents are genuinely becoming more common , or the media is copping on to a good story line that they can expand on.

Like I have said in other posts , autism parents are hearing that there are no real requirements besides the child having a DX.. I know personally of a family who put a vest on their black lab who helps keep their son calm . Word gets around.

Sorry to hear this dog bit someone. It goes on national news , next thing you know people with genuinely trained SDs are scrutinized..then you can fully expect legislation to hit the scene. 

I wonder why he bit the person he bit? 3 sides to every story. It does not say in the article why he bit , unless I missed it?


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

How to 'Register' a Service Animal 

1.) Get evaluated by a Medical Professional: Doctor or Psychiatrist 

2.) If your DISABILITY falls perfectly in line with your City, County, State, & Countries standards of a Disabled Person as well as being recommended as a proper in-need candidate for a Service Animal, you will receive a letter head written statement from the medical professional. Not online registry. But a fully trained and highly qualified medical professional. 

3.) Find a sound and wonderful dog. Find an amazing trainer (or in my case I'm doing it myself) and go get some local awards. (Canine Good Citizen, Public Access, etc.) 

Without that letter, you can't even go into any public establishment legally, and can be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law if the authorities find out that the 'certificate' was purchased online instead of at the Hospital directly. 

Hopefully that helps  I almost fell prey to the 'instant SD' online hype, but most people who cave into it are either not fully knowledgeable about the processes (it's very blurry) or don't care enough to legibly work, earn, and go through them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Internet SD registries are nothing but a scam to take peoples money and make people think they have something they don't.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sorry, but you are incorrect on some of this. First, you must be legally disabled, not merely impaired. It's a matter of degree and the extent to which you are prevented from doing the ordinary things everyone must be able to do. Second, your dog must be individually trained to perform tasks that mitigate your disability. In other words, your dog has to be trained to do something you cannot do for yourself, but need to be able to do. For example, opening doors, picking up things from the ground, leading you to the door to get out if needed, and so on. 

Certification or identification is not required in the US. However, a business does have a right to question a person entering their business with a dog. They may ask if the dog is required because of a disability and what the dog is trained to do. Further, if the dog behaves inappropriately and is considered disruptive to business because of this, or a threat to safety, then the dog may legally be removed. While a business cannot itself ask for proof, they can have you prosecuted for trespass if they think you are faking. In such a case, your defense would be to prove you are disabled and your dog is trained as a service dog.

To be more certain of your rights in your specific state, you would need to refer to the laws applicable in that state, and the laws in the counties and/or cities if applicable.



SageDogs said:


> How to 'Register' a Service Animal
> 
> 1.) Get evaluated by a Medical Professional: Doctor or Psychiatrist
> 
> ...


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

OriginalWacky said:


> I'm sorry, but you are incorrect on some of this. First, you must be legally disabled, not merely impaired. It's a matter of degree and the extent to which you are prevented from doing the ordinary things everyone must be able to do. Second, your dog must be individually trained to perform tasks that mitigate your disability. In other words, your dog has to be trained to do something you cannot do for yourself, but need to be able to do. For example, opening doors, picking up things from the ground, leading you to the door to get out if needed, and so on.
> 
> Certification or identification is not required in the US. However, a business does have a right to question a person entering their business with a dog. They may ask if the dog is required because of a disability and what the dog is trained to do. Further, if the dog behaves inappropriately and is considered disruptive to business because of this, or a threat to safety, then the dog may legally be removed. While a business cannot itself ask for proof, they can have you prosecuted for trespass if they think you are faking. In such a case, your defense would be to prove you are disabled and your dog is trained as a service dog.
> 
> To be more certain of your rights in your specific state, you would need to refer to the laws applicable in that state, and the laws in the counties and/or cities if applicable.


Of course. I totally didn't realize you were the Americans for Disabilities Act Advisor I spoke to before getting my own SD. 

Thank you for reading my post thoroughly before rephrasing it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

SageDogs said:


> Of course. I totally didn't realize you were the Americans for Disabilities Act Advisor I spoke to before getting my own SD.
> 
> Thank you for reading my post thoroughly before rephrasing it.


I have to say...a letter, even on letter head, isn't a proper legal document that the police or prosecutors would care about. IF they wanted to prosecute a person, they'd ask for the doctor, or another medical professional, to verify the disability based on past medical records. ADA would NEVER require someone to carry around extra paperwork or anything else that would make them different from people without disabilities. That's the whole point of the ADA...make sure that people with disabilities are treated equally under the law.

It's just as easy for me to write up a letter on fake letter head and give it a good ol' doctor's signature and carry that around. The point of OP's post is just that...people that don't know the true rules, do extra things that are completely unnecessary.

Truth is...unless your dog is disruptive or truly misbehaving and clearly not a service dog, the likelihood of anyone saying something is very small. On top of that, to actually call the police is even smaller, and if they knew any better its a bigger risk to call the police and harass a true team...than to just allow a possibly fake dog and handler to do what they're doing.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

_Off original discussion topic but important fact to clarify ..._

In the U.S., to own a Service Dog a letter or other documentation from your doctor is not required by Federal Law. For Public Access Rights under the Dept. of Justice you do not need to have or carry documentation from your doctor. 

Most Service Dog organizations will require documentation from your doctor as part of their application process. 

*Rental Housing* - Type of housing impacts which law unit falls under but in general a landlord may require documentation of individual's disability.

*Employment *- Title I of the ADA, Federal Regulatory Agency is the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC).
Employee request to use a Service Dog - Employer may require documentation of individual's disability .

*Judicial System* - Access dispute or other legal issue - A judge may ask for documentation of individual's disability.

*Travel on U.S. Airline * - Federal Regulatory Agency is the U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT)
Under the Amended Air Carrier Access Act on flying with a *Psychiatric Service Dog* (PSD).

Quote from Department of Transportation Office of Aviation Enforcement:
... A carrier may only require that a passenger’s documentation confirm that a passenger has a mental or emotional disability recognized in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders- Fourth Edition (DSM-IV), in addition to three other items (i.e., the passenger needs the animal for air travel and/or activity at the passenger’s destination, the individual providing the assessment is a licensed mental health professional and that passenger is under his/her care, the date and type of mental health professional’s license and the state or other jurisdiction in which it was issued).


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

2 Investigators: Fake Service Dog Credentials Easily Available Online
November 12, 2013 10:16 PM
Reporting Pam Zekman

Quote:
We bought two vests, and four badges – one with a holographic seal to make it look official. Another appeared to be issued by the federal government. Two others claimed our dogs were part of a U.S registry that does not exist.

2 Investigators: Fake Service Dog Credentials Easily Available Online CBS Chicago


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Fake Service Dog
November 13, 2013

Quote: 
Some people are illegally strapping a vest or backpack onto a dog that says service animal-- when it's not. NBC 7's Mark Mullen reports on the rise of fake service dogs.



Video | NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Poor dog, he has to live with that lady. She really had to make a scene to buy some haloween stuff? Im sorry but whacko is not a disability, who wants to be shes taking govt checks?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

What an excellent idea! ordering id's and vests for Gnash and Creasy


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

volcano said:


> Poor dog, he has to live with that lady. She really had to make a scene to buy some haloween stuff? Im sorry but whacko is not a disability, who wants to be shes taking govt checks?


I wouldn't go that far. Maybe the lady does have a disability. We dont know. But I do understand the store kicking her out for being disruptive. 

I did see the video about Channing Tatum taking his dog on a plane claiming an emotional support dog.

In Los Angeles, you need a doctors note for a valid disability. Then you have to complete a SD application at your local animal control office. where if approved you get a special dog tag and license (free), not a vest. You purchase vest separate. So therefore even legit SD dog owners can purchase a vest online, if they choose. Only for housing and airplanes do you need a doctors note after you get the special dog license and tag.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Msmaria said:


> In Los Angeles, you need a doctors note for a valid disability. Then you have to complete a SD application at your local animal control office. where if approved you get a special dog tag and license (free), not a vest. You purchase vest separate. So therefore even legit SD dog owners can purchase a vest online, if they choose. Only for housing and airplanes do you need a doctors note after you get the special dog license and tag.


I am confused in what you are saying. Please some clarification to make sure that I am understanding you before I reply. 

Are you saying that in Los Angeles to claim a dog as a SD you need to:
1) Get a note from your doctor
2) Complete a SD application at your local animal control office
3) Get a special tag from animal control
4) Purchase a vest for the dog

Also for housing (in LA?) or taking a SD in cabin on a flight (I guess from LA also):
1) You need to get a note from your doctor
2) Your SD needs a special dog license
3) Your SD needs a SD tag

Again, are you saying that all these things need to be done for a Service Dog?


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I feel compelled to add a couple of thoughts to this discussion. First I am 100% disabled, Second my dogs are both trained as SD's. Finally, no I do not use that as an excuse to take them in public. Every disabled persons needs are different and some benefit from a helper and others do not. I am more or less fully functional and can manage my daily activities without assistance. Using my dogs training and my current disability to obtain an unfair advantage is poor form and reeks of bad karma for any one who would consider doing such a thing. When or if the time comes that I need my girls to do some task for me, that may cause me to reconsider their status, but until that time they are merely well trained pets and nothing more. Our local Hospital is more than accommodating and would allow me to have my girl with me if I chose to, but often times that creates other issues that have not been considered, such as potty breaks, feeding, staff interaction in the night and a whole plethora of pit and pratt falls that I am unwilling to expose my dogs to. I support a national clearing house of some type that has a common requirement for certification of a dog as a service animal and would support that organization to help weed out the "Back Yard Service Dogs" and most especially the "Certified" service dog credential that can be bought off the internet for 10 bucks. My dogs are registered, chipped, Tattoo'd and trained in such a way to separate them distinctly from the ranks of the home made dog. I think any one caught abusing the ADA or the spirit of the act should be prevented from owning a dog for a minimum of 10 years and fined appropriately for abusing the system. That system is really for the folks who genuinely need it, not the egotist that wants to take his or her dog wherever they go, like Wal-Mart and the grocery.... I am on a rant, so I will hush now.....

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> I am confused in what you are saying. Please some clarification to make sure that I am understanding you before I reply.
> 
> Are you saying that in Los Angeles to claim a dog as a SD you need to:
> 1) Get a note from your doctor
> ...


Yes. I went through the process with a friend. In the next county over (orange) it was a different process. But in Los Angeles county this what she had to do. It's free too, so she was glad about that.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

For flights I'm not sure, I don't think you need a assistance dog license but you do need a doctors letter. I can't see lax expecting everyone to have a assistance dog license as most travelers are not from L A county. I can tell you this, when I picked up the application and told animal control that I wanted the assistance dog information, they gave me dirty looks and said you know you need a doctors note on letterhead of a disability...I laughed and said its not for me. I do understand why Los Angeles has initiated this policy too many people thinking laws are not for them.
There is no requirement for a vest on the application. That's who I put if they choose to buy a vest. am assuming most people with a SD would want a vest, that way your not having people come up to you in a store asking you to leave and having to explain yourself.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I no longer have the application info as this was about 2 years ago, but here is the information from Los Angeles county, and trust me, she needed a dr letter on letterhead submitted with the application. 


10.20.090 Service dog defined--License and license tag--Requirements--Period of validity.

A. “Service Dog” is a guide dog or seeing-eye dog which was trained by a person licensed under Chapter 9.5 (commencing with Section 7200) of Division 3 of the Business and Professions Code, a signal dog or other dog individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including, but not limited to, guiding individuals with impaired vision, alerting individuals with impaired hearing to intruders or sounds, providing minimal protection or rescue work, pulling a wheelchair or fetching dropped items.
B. Every person owning or having custody or control of a dog over the age of four months, who submits proof to the director that such dog has been successfully trained as a service dog as defined above in subsection A, shall procure a service dog license and a service dog license tag, which license and tag shall be valid while the dog is acting as a service dog, and is owned and kept by the same person. The tag shall be returned to the Department by the owner or keeper of the dog upon transfer of ownership or possession of the dog, or upon the retirement or death of the dog. (Ord. 2004-0049 §§ 2, 3, 2004.)


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Msmaria said:


> I no longer have the application info as this was about 2 years ago, but here is the information from Los Angeles county, and trust me, she needed a dr letter on letterhead submitted with the application.
> 
> 
> 10.20.090 Service dog defined--License and license tag--Requirements--Period of validity.
> ...



OK, before I came back to answer you I wanted to clarify what you are saying. 

No, to most of the information that you posted. Not no as in my answer - but no to the complete correctness to the information that you gave.

First as to the quote that you gave. That is neither a Federal Regulatory Law nor a State Statute. That is a County Ordinance ie Ord. 2004-0049 §§ 2, 3, 2004. Any county anywhere in the U.S. can require all owners of all dogs to purchase tags. 

This particular county is offering them free of charge to owners of Service Dogs. 
The owner of a SD has the option:
1) fill out an application and submit backup documentation and your dog can receive a tag free of charge *or* 
2) choose to pay for the county dog tag and pay like any other dog owner for your county dog tag. 

Some counties offer extra benefits while some do not with their free tags. LA County also decided to have their free tags look different than the regular for pay tags. Since they made this additional benefit available -- neither the Federal or State levels offer free tags -- they also got to make up their requirements to receive one. _Remember the choice is up to the owner of a SD they are not required to receive a free tag as they can choose to pay for the tags just as any other dog owner in the county._ 

The requirements that LA County decided were that:
1) A letter was required from a doctor
2) A form needed to be filled out by the owner
3) While wearing a free tag - offered only to owners of SDs - and the dog was in public it must wear a vest. 
4) If you no longer use the tag for the dog that it was received for than return the tag.

While the Federal Regulatory Law (Dept. of Justice) states that a SD does not have to wear a vest it does leave that option open to the handler of a SD. Some states in the U.S. offer extra benefits to the handlers per state statutes and some counties in the U.S. offer extra benefits to the handler per county ordinances.

Several California counties have had this "free tag offer" available to handlers of SDs for years. Some years a speciific county may have it while the following year it may not.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> OK, before I came back to answer you I wanted to clarify what you are saying.
> 
> No, to most of the information that you posted. Not no as in my answer - but no to the complete correctness to the information that you gave.
> 
> ...


I didnt say it was federal law or state stature. I said Los Angeles County. No where did I say your required to have a vest. I am just stating what we were told by animal control and what we went through to register my friends dog as a SD in Los Angeles County. I'd advice you to reread my posts..lol. You are confusing yourself and me. The tag was free. I don't know if she could have paid. I'm sure they wouldn't have turned the money down if she insisted to pay..lol
Maybe you need to call Los Angeles county animal control and ask them the process. Then you will see what they tell you.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Msmaria said:


> For flights I'm not sure, I don't think you need a assistance dog license but you do need a doctors letter. ...


The Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) was written by Congress and signed into law by the President. Congress than gave the various sections ie Titles to various Federal Regulatory Agencies to govern. Congress wrote the law and then appointed other groups to make regulations, oversee, and maintain the law which they passed.

In the U.S. commercial flights are under the U.S. Depart. of Travel, Office of Aviation Enforcement. The laws (regulations) are different under the various Regulatory Agencies. The Air Carrier Access Act (ACAA) addresses both Service Dogs and Emotional Support Animals (ESA) riding in the cabin of a commercial flight. A dog used as an ESA is not a Service Dog. _The owner of an ESA does not have Public Access Rights as given to the handler of a Service Dog. Flying with the SD is different than taking a SD into a shopping mall or a grocery store. These are different circumstances (Addressed under different Titles of the ADA) governed by different Fed. Agencies _ What can make it difficult to grasp some concepts for someone new to studying the various laws which address SDs can be the following: While an individual traveling with a SD rides in a taxi cab to the airport and again while walking through most areas of an airport such as points to purchase tickets and to turn over luggage for the trip the SD team is under Title III of the ADA regulated by the Dept. of Justice. Once they step foot into the area that is no longer open to the general public - check in security points where only those individuals with a ticket - the team is then under regulatory law of the Dept. of Transportation.

So to sum up what the last paragraph above this one said; while on a commercial flight the handler of a SD team must then follow the regulations of the federal agency in charge of flights.

The Dept. of Transportation has decided that a Psych Service Dog (PSD) must have an official letter from the handler's treating medical provider in order to allow their SD to ride in the cabin. This is the only section of SDs that must have this letter and besides this letter the airline must be notified in advance that the PSD will be flying with the handler in cabin. PSDs are true Service Dogs under the Dept. of Justice and while they are also considered Service Dogs under the Dept. of Transportation they are under the restrictions that the handler must have a "doctor's letter" and advanced notice must have been given.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I'd advice you to reread my posts..lol. You are confusing yourself and me.


I read your posts and I asked for you to give any clarification that you wished to make. I then reviewed various points that you originally posted with additional information. Anyone who reads this thread may than go and research further on these points if they wish. Points of Law were mentioned and the source where these laws came so anyone who wishes to research further have a starting point from which they can continue. 

I did not want any reader in a future time to be confused on points mentioned and to go away with incorrect or incomplete information. Education as an advocate for Assistance Dogs is one thing that I do on almost a daily basis.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Maybe you need to call Los Angeles county animal control and ask them the process.


No, I'll pass on the phone call.  Over the years I have read copies of various counties' forms concerning free tags and spoke with people who have filled them out and went through the process.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> I read your posts and I asked for you to give any clarification that you wished to make. I then reviewed various points that you originally posted with additional information. Anyone who reads this thread may than go and research further on these points if they wish. Points of Law were mentioned and the source where these laws came so anyone who wishes to research further have a starting point from which they can continue.
> 
> I did not want any reader in a future time to be confused on points mentioned and to go away with incorrect or incomplete information. Education as an advocate for Assistance Dogs is one thing that I do on almost a daily basis.



Okay i understand what your saying, and obviously this subject is very important to you. And I wouldn't try to give people the wrong advice, that's why I can only speak about LA County where I live and went through the process. 
So , let me ask you. Have you gone through the process of registering a SD dog with Los Angeles animal control? Because if you have and you did not need a drs letter and to complete an application, then something is wrong with how we we treated and I would definitely go back there to let them know. The only thing you can argue is that the regulation I posted was not federal, and I didnt say it was. Everywhere in my posts I said Los Angeles County. I even noted Orange County has there own process.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> I read your posts and I asked for you to give any clarification that you wished to make. I then reviewed various points that you originally posted with additional information. Anyone who reads this thread may than go and research further on these points if they wish. Points of Law were mentioned and the source where these laws came so anyone who wishes to research further have a starting point from which they can continue.
> 
> I did not want any reader in a future time to be confused on points mentioned and to go away with incorrect or incomplete information. Education as an advocate for Assistance Dogs is one thing that I do on almost a daily basis.



Okay so without posting regulations and jaba jaba. What exactly is wrong with my info?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Just got off the phone with animal licensing and control. I asked them what do I need to register my dog as a Service Dog in Los Angeles County ( because obviously this post is about how easy to register dog as SD) . 
This is what I was told, so if its wrong let me know. 

Application Affidavit signed by notary.
Yes they can ask for dr letter, if the licensing agency chooses to. Does not need to state your disability. 
Neutered, proof
Rabies vaccination , proof
Dog needs to be trained by a professional trainer, cannot be owner trained. What? I told her they didnt ask for that before, she said there has been changes.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Why does anyone even need to register their dog as a service dog in LA? It is not about the being a service dog but rather just their process for registering any dog. When I was traveling with my dog as a service dog I made frequent trips to LA, and flew in and out of LAX many times. I was never required to have a doctors note, any tag, nothing. Nor could they have enforced this since I didn't actually live in LA. So the reason LA can make such a policy is because all dogs have to be registered that live there and you can not legally make someone pay a fee to the town for what is considered medical equipment. Hence they made this service dog tag. That tag though has no bearing on any establishment telling you if your dog is or is not a service dog. It is not a service dog certification or anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Msmaria, what is being discussed in this thread is apple to oranges.

The process that you have posted is done for a *free county dog tag* (offered to a person using a SD). 

For any handler living in LA County to go into a store with their SD they do not need this free tag. 
For any handler living in LA County to go into a restaurant with their SD they do not need this free tag.
For any handler living in LA County to board an airplane with their SD they do not need this free tag.
For any handler living in LA County to take their dog with them during an emergency or to evacuate with their dog listed as a SD during a disaster they do not need this free tag. 

This is not registering a dog with any agency or organization so that the handler can use their dog as a service dog. It is only submitting paperwork and agreeing to vest their dog in public in order to save the fee of a county tag. 

When I asked for clarification and verification on what you had posted I had asked it on your own statements and your answering response was "yes" to the following (underlining and bolding have been done to highlight what I was asking you to clarify):
**********
I am confused in what you are saying. Please some clarification to make sure that I am understanding you before I reply. 

Are you saying that in Los Angeles to claim a dog as a SD *you need to*:
1) Get a note from your doctor
2) Complete a SD application at your local animal control office
3) Get a special tag from animal control
4) Purchase a vest for the dog

Also for housing (in LA?) or taking a SD in cabin on a flight (I guess from LA also):
1) *You need* to get a note from your doctor
2) Your SD *needs a special dog license*
3) Your SD *needs a SD tag*

Again, are you saying that all these things *need to be done* for a Service Dog?

**********

I came back with Federal Common (passed by Congress and signed by the President) and Regulatory Law (passed by the regulating Federal Agencies the Dept. of Justice and the Dept. of Tranportation) as to why these things were not needed to claim a dog as a SD anywhere in the U.S. I did miss adding the Dept. of Housing (HUD) on housing issues in my previous posts in answer back to your post. 

I could have come back and just posted the following:
"Your post is not completely correct" but that would not have really served any purpose other than to add to my post count. 

And as far as "And I wouldn't try to give people the wrong advice, that's why I can only speak about LA County where I live and went through the process."
You are not giving information on what someone living in LA County needs to do to use a dog as a Service Dog but on how those with Service Dogs can save money on tags under the county ordinance requiring all dog owners to have county tags on any dog they own.

LA County Animal Services ie Animal Licensing and Control is not registering dogs per se as Service Dogs but registering Service Dogs to put on the optional free tag list.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay i guess we are talking about something different. I didnt know there were other ways to register a SD.
When we inquired this is what we were told, so she did it. I still have a feeling I was reverse discrimated against..lol. Because since I picked up the application and didnt look handicapped they said "and you need a drs note" . Lol. 
I really do feel sorry for all the people now, that are being told by animal control to register their SD they need their dog to be professionally trained. That's so expensive and if they are anything like my friend on SSI, they can't afford that.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I had put Register in quotation marks in the title to bring attention to that word.
I'm sorry if that lead to any confusion but even with confusion and trying to answer and straighten it out, I still consider it a valuable educational thread for everyone. Hope we all continue learning and passing on information. 

As to "Registering" a SD it is not required by Federal Law. There are no Dept. of Justice approved or recognized registering agencies.

There are a lot of scams out there on the Internet that claim to register SDs. That is why I mentioned that someone sent in their application and enclosed a picture which clearly showed a horse and not a dog. Where it ask for breed she listed her horse's breed. *It was registered in that registry as a Service Dog. *The link to the page showing the info and registration # was there for any doubters to see. 

In the majority of the news videos now being shown where the police have to be called in or the handler goes to the news media, the handler claims to have shown their dog's registration and considers the matter closed. I'm going to say that just about all that *I* personally have seen show patches and ID paperwork from one of these Internet sites.

The majority of the handler's that I know, speak to, have contact with via the Internet, know patches, fancy IDs, and documents from a registering business is not the best way to deal with a situation. They gather info such as manager's name on duty, who they spoke with, the date and time and then go home and contact the store's local management or even the corporate office. They deal with problems in what I consider a businesslike manner. 

It irritates many of us that so many of these on-line businesses use red/white/blue coloring, some with a U.S. flag or the eagle (or both) and even us U.S. as part of their business name. It tends to make people (in my opinion) who are uneducated on the subject think these are authorized by the U.S. Government.


_The above remarks are my own opinions and are to considered in that manner. _


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Another Internet Company
Service Dog Registry


Quote:
A trained service dog, that is clearly identified by his vest and his owner's service dog identification, is by law allowed everywhere his owner goes. 

Incorrect #1. Per the DOJ, Service Dogs are not required to wear any special equipment including a harness or vest.

Incorrect #2. Per the DOJ, the handler of a Service Dog does not have to carry any type of ID for his dog. There is no "official" ID for Service Dogs. Service Dogs are not required to have any type of ID.

Incorrrect #3. Per the DOJ and other Regulatory Agencies, a Service Dog is not allowed "everywhere" that his owner goes - there are exceptions.

One sentence = 3 errors.

Service Dog Registry


----------

